# French Mondains



## Silverfox91420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello, my little brother and I are farely new raising pigeons, and my bro has a pair of French Mondains. We are having trouble finding information on this breed. Could someone plz help us out a little, especially on breeding.

Tkz


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I'm going to move your post to the Show Breed forum as someone with show birds will likely be able to help.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a couple of links:

http://frenchmondainpigeon.com/

http://www.nationalfrenchmondainassociation.com/

http://www.mjvn.co.za/safpa/breed descriptions/description2 heavy breeds1.htm

http://www.azpigeons.org/frenchmondain.htm

Terry


----------



## Silverfox91420 (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you for your help


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Welcome*

*Hi SILVERFOX, I would like to welcome you and your brother to pigeon talk. Terry has given you some MONDAIN SITES. I saw a list of mondain breeders in Wisconsin on one of those sites, I hope that one or more live close to you and will be able to help you out. I do not raise Mondain so I realy do not much about the breed,good luck.I hope that you will post some pictuers of your birds.* GEORGE


----------

